# rms load for sub & crown 1502



## dreadknot (Jun 9, 2017)

could i use the crown 1502 to safely drive a single duel 4ohm sub with an rms of 500watts [250 per coil] wired to 2ohms (one on the left an one on the right channel)

an feed each 775watts my woofers is the Audiopipe 15" TS-CVR 4-ohm DVC

without burning them out

i think it would be 137.5watts over rms per coil total would be 275watts

according to the crown amp calculator 767watts would give me

my Desired level (100db for dynamic scenes ) at listener distance 7.5feet from my subs

with a Loudspeaker sensitivity rating (1W/1M) 91db

with 13db of Amplifier headroom

the Required Amplifier Power 767watt so 775 should be enough


----------

